# oxo cubes



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Was in Tesco looking for OXO cubes.
I saw beef, chicken, lamb, vegetable and West Ham. 
So I said to the shop assistant, "what is the West Ham?" 
And he replied, 
"it's new out, it's the laughing stock


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Did you nick that off Bobbie 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

So funny... not


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh glen so uncool 8) 8) :-*


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent Glen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Portsmouth would have been better :wink:


----------

